# Williams College Museum Security (18/wk schedule)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Once I'm retired, this would be my DREAM job. But not there, the commute would KILL me.

https://www.higheredjobs.com/clickthru/redirect.cfm?JobCode=176687024


----------

